# 87 Maxima cruise control doesn't work and engine quits when cold



## al.taylor (Mar 1, 2004)

When I try to put the cruise on, the dash light shows that it's on but it doesn't work. I was told by another fellow that Maxima's have this problem. Should I consider changing the assembly under the hood??
Any ideas of things I can try in order to get it up and running correctly??
Also, it doesn't like to idle when cold. I have to sit and let it warm up for about 3 minutes and then it'll run without problems. If I don't sit with my foot on the accel. for three minutes, it'll die when I put it into gear. Help...ANY IDEAS????


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

al.taylor said:


> Also, it doesn't like to idle when cold. I have to sit and let it warm up for about 3 minutes and then it'll run without problems. If I don't sit with my foot on the accel. for three minutes, it'll die when I put it into gear. Help...ANY IDEAS????


I have the same problem. Its pretty annoying


----------



## Stihldan (Apr 14, 2005)

*87 maxima w/ same*

I have both of the same problems w/ my 87 Max w/ 105,000 miles. Still searching for an answer.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

for your cold start problem check your aux. air Valve...it on the rear center of the upper intake manifold....that is usually what cause the cold start problems in second gens. 

For the Cruise control I woul just make sure all the vacuum lines are good first.


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2005)

*Similar conditions*



cardana24 said:


> for your cold start problem check your aux. air Valve...it on the rear center of the upper intake manifold....that is usually what cause the cold start problems in second gens.
> 
> For the Cruise control I woul just make sure all the vacuum lines are good first.


I have an 88 Max. I have idle issues also. It idles like hell upon starting and continues to do so unless I start driving immediatly. Then it idles fine. My resolve is worn injectors. Which I will replace eventually. The cruise control, mine doesn't work either. Your cruise control servo may be bad, but see what a shop says, and then if you don't like what you hear take it to a different shop and see what they say, then come back here, post and compare the data along with responses to your post and make the most suitable decision. Hope this helps.


----------

